# Clumsiness happens



## Pearl (Feb 21, 2013)

I've become increasingly clumsy - for which I prefer the French word "maladroit", from mal à droit, ("bad" or "ill" on the right).  I think, I'm hoping, it's caused by the fatigue I get from having fibromyalgia. But whatever's causing it, it's costing us a fortune in wine glasses! They seem to be particularly susceptible to getting knocked over by me. Thankfully, usually when they are empty and waiting at the side of the sink to be washed.

My maladroit-ness has also caused me to walk into furniture, stub my toe and scald my lip when I musjudged my cup-of-scalding-coffee-to-lip action.

I went to t'ai chi classes years ago and when somebody suggested it might help my clumsiness, I started doing it again. It has helped.

A brain scan was clear - so t'ai chi and wine out of paper cups it is !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 21, 2013)

Pearl...my hubby and I know the feeling well. I joke that the floor is magnatized because everything we pick up seems to hit the floor. I have grabbers close by in most rooms to save my back from bending down to pick up things 25 times a day. 

 We mostly eat on paper plates to save on the dishwashing..lazy, I know. Last night at dinner I put out the real plates and yup, you guessed it, as hubby was washing them up, one hit the tile floor and smashed to smithereens. I have thick rubber mats covering most of the kitchen floor, but it managed to hit the one small spot that isn't covered. We use mostly plastic cups, but dang it I refuse to enjoy my occasional wine out of plastic, paper or styro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really think losing the grip and dexterity in your hands is just a side effect of aging.

I love your french word, maladroit..the French make things sound so much sexier


----------



## Pearl (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there - I agree that wine out of paper cups just does not cut the biscuit !   I've invested in a box full of 24 cheap wine glasses, they should keep me going for a month or so. Then the broken shards can go to the recycling bin.

I think with me it is not so much a case of less dexterity - but more like I don't judge the space around me so well, how close I am to things. I also, very occasionally, have a huge twitch in my arm which is very funny when my rabbit is sitting there, it sets her off "binking" all over the sofa, then she comes back to lick my nose as if to say "Do that again won't you?".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2013)

I did a Tai Chi class a long time ago, and I really liked it, I think any exercise makes us less clumsy and more agile.  We use paper plates whenever possible, don't consider it lazy, just smart.   Don't drink wine that often, so I still use the wine glasses...hasn't been a problem yet.  Funny how you can cover the kitchen floor with mats, and the spots that are exposed cause the most damage, lol.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 22, 2013)

I tend to drop things a lot more than I used to.  I know it's the arthritis in my hands and is part of why I had to stop trimming my horses; dropping the knippers when you've already clinched down (think massive nail clippers) on a piece of hoof to cut off, is not good.

I have days when something falls off the counter and my reaction time to catch it, is as good as a 20 year olds.  The next day, I can reach but my hand doesn't want to co-operate.  I had terrible arthritis cramps in one hand, when I was coming home with a load of hay two weeks ago; I was glad both hands didn't decide to mis-behave while I was behind the steering wheel of a one ton truck carrying a full load of hay.

  I know it's the arthritis and not much I can do to reverse it, except watch my diet (certain foods and weather will trigger the arthriis pain) and keep taking Excedrin


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2013)

OY!

Did I hear Taiji being mentioned? Cool! Many of my students over the years have remarked that they gained a new coordination, a better sense of balance and seemed to run into things a lot less (which I assume was a GOOD thing). 

I think it's one of the best possible exercises for ANY age group, but especially for seniors as it is slow, gentle and in general non-threatening to the body.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> OY!
> 
> Did I hear Taiji being mentioned? Cool! Many of my students over the years have remarked that they gained a new coordination, a better sense of balance and seemed to run into things a lot less (which I assume was a GOOD thing).
> 
> I think it's one of the best possible exercises for ANY age group, but especially for seniors as it is slow, gentle and in general non-threatening to the body.



............:iagree:


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 25, 2013)

I have wanted to do Tai Chi for years but I cannot find the time or money. Maybe I should get a video from the library and at least try it for 15 minutes here and there. 

As far as wine in paper cups, I do that just because I'm lazy. It only works with really cheap wine though. Then you do not feel bad drinking expensive wine from a paper cup!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I have wanted to do Tai Chi for years but I cannot find the time or money. Maybe I should get a video from the library and at least try it for 15 minutes here and there.



With all due respect, RZ, "15 minutes here and there" just doesn't cut it if you're serious about getting benefits from T'ai-Chi. It has to become a lifestyle, a daily gift to yourself, something you cannot live without. 

The only person I ever threw out of one of my schools was a lady who came in and asked how much she could learn in a week, because that's all she had time for. She thought I was kidding when I told her I _might_ be able to teach her to stand up straight. When she started complaining I told her to take her business elsewhere.

It isn't meant to be an exercise that you do for a few minutes and then forget about for the rest of the day, like most exercises. It's also sadly true that T'ai-Chi has suffered Westernization - it's become just another "Quick & E-Z" way to everlasting health and eternal life, but of course it doesn't work like that. To truly gain the most benefits from T'ai-Chi (or _T'ai-Chi Ch'uan_ or _Taijiquan_, to give it its proper name) you need to live your lessons every moment. You have to learn to breathe, stand, sit and move all over again, because most people have forgotten how. You have to embrace the philosophy of conservation of movement, of Yin & Yang and of dozens of simple, yet profound, principles.

Or you could just buy my book and become instantly enlightened. layful:



> As far as wine in paper cups, I do that just because I'm lazy. It only works with really cheap wine though. Then you do not feel bad drinking expensive wine from a paper cup!



I drink my wine from a paper bag - what does THAT make me?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2013)

The Tai Chi Chuan class I took lasted only around six weeks, and I think the class took place twice a week.  I did enjoy it, and felt great after each class, very much at peace.  I never did adopt the lifestyle or anything, but it was a great experience for me.  At the time the cost was only around $40., and it was held at a local recreation center.

Drinking wine out of a paper bag makes you...street smart? layful:


----------



## Walking by the Thames (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,
Glad someone else has similar clumsiness.  For me it has to do with walking straight.  I've noticed I kind of veer and I have to consciously get back to walking straight.  Funny!  It might have to do with the mild stroke I had four years ago.  As for wine glasses...yes, I've knocked over a few.  What I realise is that these things shouldn't really get us down...but to take it as it comes.  That's life!
Sincerely,  Nina


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 24, 2013)

I have been clumsy all my life, so I can't even blame it on my getting old. Although, it is probably getting worse, as I get older. And the days when the arthritis is giving me fits in my hands and fingers, all bets are off ,when it comes to holding my coffee cup.

I was reading an article on fibromyalgia , and I seem to have an abundance of the symptoms, one of which, is clumsiness, and bad balance. I have never been diagnosed with fibro , but I tend to stay away from doctors as much as possible, so that doesn't really mean anything.

I also try to cope with the clumsiness by using as much unbreakable kitchenware as I can. I ended up getting one of those mason jars with a handle for a wine glass..... A concession to both wanting to drink out of a glass, and not wanting a stemmed glass  that I will almost certainly tip over and probably break. The Melamac plates work fine, so we are able to keep breakage to a minimum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2013)

A friend of mine has Fibromyalgia.  I mailed her a bottle of Source Naturals Magnesium Malate, and she found great relief when taking the supplement.  They are large (horse) pills, but she had no complaint about that, they could be broken in two if needed.  Unfortunately she can't afford to continue buying the Mag Malate on her own.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 24, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have been clumsy all my life, so I can't even blame it on my getting old. Although, it is probably getting worse, as I get older. And the days when the arthritis is giving me fits in my hands and fingers, all bets are off ,when it comes to holding my coffee cup.
> 
> I was reading an article on fibromyalgia , and I seem to have an abundance of the symptoms, one of which, is clumsiness, and bad balance. I have never been diagnosed with fibro , but I tend to stay away from doctors as much as possible, so that doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> I also try to cope with the clumsiness by using as much unbreakable kitchenware as I can. I ended up getting one of those mason jars with a handle for a wine glass..... A concession to both wanting to drink out of a glass, and not wanting a stemmed glass  that I will almost certainly tip over and probably break. The Melamac plates work fine, so we are able to keep breakage to a minimum.



I know that clumsiness is often cited as a symptom of fibro, but then it is also a symptom of lack of coordination, arthritis, stroke, lack of muscle tone, lack of tendon strength, lack of visual acuity ... I could go on, but I think you get the idea. I'm glad we share the trait of staying away from doctors, because as with equating clumsiness with fibro they have the ability to convince us of many things.

The plastic / unbreakable kitchenware is a good idea, not just for you but for anyone. I've never really had an urge to sup from fine china plates or crystal goblets - I'm much more at home with using my dollar-store travel mug for drinking and using the old Lean Cuisine plastic plates for eating. That way, if they break, no big deal. 

And when it comes to delivery pizza - well, it usually doesn't survive the journey from the front door to the kitchen, so no plates needed. layful:


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> And when it comes to delivery pizza - well, it usually doesn't survive the journey from the front door to the kitchen, so no plates needed. layful:



My brother used to just use the pizza box for his plate - no dishes to break or wash, that way.......

I have always been clumsy, too...sure not improving wth age, either.  I had a Tai Chi videotape (remember those)??  some years ago, and did it for awhile, but it was soooo slow (I know...that's the point) and boring I ended up quitting.  Does stand to reason that you should incorporate in into your lifestyle, rather than an exercise you do daily to get the most benefit. 

As for arthritis pain and stiffness, has anyone tried MSM??  It really helped my hands; when I would get swollen and very sore knuckles, especially in damp, chilly weather.  I think I worked up to a tablespoon twice a day, in water.  Has a slight bitter taste, but not so hard to get use to, when you know it's helping you.

SeaBreeze, maybe a magnesium oil or cream would help your friend??   It's not that expensive, easy to apply, and goes a long way.  Norm Shealy sells a good one on his site, but I'm sure there are other good ones.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 25, 2013)

The first thought that came to my mind was the fact that Pearl said the wine glasses were usually *empty* when they got broken.

I'm thinking that the emptier the glasses were, the clumsier you became. Keeping your wine glass full should solve the problem.

I've seen Tai chi or whatever you call it on tv. it just looks too damn weird.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 25, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> ... I've seen Tai chi or whatever you call it on tv. it just looks too damn weird.



*in John Wayne voice*

Now wait just a minute, pilgrim ... them's fightin' words ... layful:

What you saw on TV no doubt WAS weird, but then TV is not the ideal medium in which to see Taiji performed. In-person is SO much better, and oh, yeah, it helps if the person doing it really KNOWS what they're doing and not just performing a slow-motion dance. 

Remember that only the "forms" or "sets" - the formal routines - are done slowly. The applications - the fighting part - look a lot like Steven Seagal's moves. There are a lot of joint locks, a few punches, not many kicks, and a ton of "re-directions" - using your opponent's momentum against them. 

I know for some people Taiji will always be weird, but "weird" I can handle. I just wrote an article for a martial arts forum about a Fundamentalist Baptist preacher down in Louisiana that rants about how evil ALL martial arts are, how they're influenced by occult practices and how the proof of that is that practitioners break boards and blocks of ice, as well as catch bullets between their teeth (!) .

THAT kind of ignorant approach I will fight until my dying breath.


----------



## TWHRider (May 25, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> And when it comes to delivery pizza - well, it usually doesn't survive the journey from the front door to the kitchen, so no plates needed. layful:



Does anyone remember the early 1980's pizza commercial with Rita Moreno?  She would eat a few pieces of pizza, then re-arrange it before the rest of the family knew she'd eaten ahead of them.

I honestly did that before the commercial aired.  I would eat a few pieces on the way home from work, then re-arrange the pizza thinking my very smart 12 yr old wouldn't know the difference.

It wasn't long after, the commercial aired and my son busted me with "mom----------you're just like Rita Moreno ----------- you didn't think I noticed did you?"  From that Friday forward, I had to lock the pizza in the trunk to keep it in tact until I got home:sentimental:

Back to clumsy:  I come and go with clumsy, just depends how well the arthritis is behaving that day.  We also have non-breakable dishes and drinking warenthego:


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

Started Kung Fu during my enlistment days but, as luck would have it, got an assignment and was sent elsewhere...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Started Kung Fu during my enlistment days but, as luck would have it, got an assignment and was sent elsewhere...



Yeah, but you probably got CQC training that was a lot quicker to learn and much more effective. Kung fu is great for the flexibility, the power-generation and the whole way of learning to move properly, but like most other traditional martial arts it takes a long time to learn to use it properly.


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, but you probably got CQC training that was a lot quicker to learn and much more effective. Kung fu is great for the flexibility, the power-generation and the whole way of learning to move properly, but like most other traditional martial arts it takes a long time to learn to use it properly.



It was being taught off duty and not specific to any official training.  Too bad I couldn't have stuck with it.  I really liked it.  Vietnamese guy I knew was telling me he once did not recognize and give respect to his teacher on the street so the guy beat him up and put him in the hospital.  Not my idea of a learning experience...


----------

